# Deck repair question



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

My deck (screen porch) was installed by the builder 5+ years ago of pressure treated lumber.

Nails have started popping. I am inclined to pull any popped nails and replace with slightly longer screws (ceramic coated?, star drive?)

Suggestions please...
Pulling and screwing good idea? 
If yes, what type of screws etc.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

ACQ rated deck screws w/ star drive would do you just fine.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I believe that the screws were recomended way before that time. The screws made specificly for presure treated should be the only way to properly repair the problem, as long as You have that deck!


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

Screws for Pressure -Treated lumber are necessary, ACQ is the current treatement. I have used Deck-Mate screws from Home Depot which take a square or Phillips bit. I use a square bit and have no slipping.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It would depend on how often you have to pull the nails. The screws mentioned are expensive and they will do the job but so will a little larger/longer nail. If all the nails are popping out then I would say go ahead and replace them, if 2 or 3 a year then I would skip it.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Big Steve said:


> My deck (screen porch) was installed by the builder 5+ years ago of pressure treated lumber.
> 
> Nails have started popping. I am inclined to pull any popped nails and replace with slightly longer screws (ceramic coated?, star drive?)
> 
> ...


I would never build a deck using nails, so I advocate pulling as many nails as you can and replacing them with coated screws. Star drive or Philips/Posidriv will work OK and one may be cheaper than the other. Use a cordless driver with a clutch setting and plenty of pressure if using Philips heads, then you shouldn't suffer from cam-out.

The screws shouldn't need to be longer, as long as they're thicker than the nails. The nail holes will act as a pre-drill, so will make the job easier and the threads should grip the sides of the holes, regardless of length.

Regards,

Alan.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Handy Sources...*

Hey Biggie, If you haven't already checked with them look-up McFeeley's. I've done business with them for several years, great folks with excellent service. The prior recommendations are good - just make certain that your screws are of a greater diameter than the nails which they are replacing. Pulled-up deck nails often leave a tiny amount of corrosion and you will need the "bite" to go into good wood. Two products are available from Forrester Manufacturing, the *Forrester Nail-Puller* and the *DuckBill Deck Wrecker*. I was heavily involved in the development of both products.
Forrester is the manufacturer & 866-256-4499 will get you them direct, or you should be able to get either product from McFeeley's. McFeeley's will also be a one-stop shop by having any screws you may choose to order. The Nail-Puller is unlike anything else that I've seen and nails do not need heads to be removed easily. Good luck,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Galvanized at the very least, or otherwise coated in some way, or stainless. The newer copper heavy treatment can eat un-coated steel fasteners like candy.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd keep a box or two of 3.5 -4 inch Deckmate coated wood screws and every time I found a loose nail, I'd pull it and replace it with a coated screw. Drill a pilot hole if you want to put a screw in where there is no nail. I have a 10-foot long redwood foot bridge in my garden that I put together entirely with these screws 8 years ago and there are no loose screws or boards anywhere. I drill pilot holes and use these screws for any decking I build. The shed that houses my shop was put together with really lousy nails and every 6 months or so, I go round and pull the loose nails and replace them the same way with 3 inch Deckmate coated screws. They just don't work loose and drilling pilot holes prevents splitting. 

I'm also considering coating my decks with that new thick coating after power washing. Both Behr (HD) and another Lowes brand caught my eye last week. It is pretty costly stuff and my concrete patio really needs something done. Anyone used this stuff yet? Any opinions?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

OPG3 said:


> Hey Biggie, If you haven't already checked with them look-up McFeeley's. I've done business with them for several years, great folks with excellent service. The prior recommendations are good - just make certain that your screws are of a greater diameter than the nails which they are replacing. Pulled-up deck nails often leave a tiny amount of corrosion and you will need the "bite" to go into good wood. Two products are available from Forrester Manufacturing, the *Forrester Nail-Puller* and the *DuckBill Deck Wrecker*. I was heavily involved in the development of both products.
> Forrester is the manufacturer & 866-256-4499 will get you them direct, or you should be able to get either product from McFeeley's. McFeeley's will also be a one-stop shop by having any screws you may choose to order. The Nail-Puller is unlike anything else that I've seen and nails do not need heads to be removed easily. Good luck,
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Otis you forgot to mention that McFreeley's has competitive or better pricing, and only $1.00 shipping and handling. Most of us can't get to a big box store for a dollar with these gas prices! I have their catalog right beside my computer desk. Also the best price anywhere on pocket hole screws.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Willway said:


> Otis you forgot to mention that McFreeley's has competitive or better pricing, and only $1.00 shipping and handling. Most of us can't get to a big box store for a dollar with these gas prices! I have their catalog right beside my computer desk. Also the best price anywhere on pocket hole screws.


My gas cost would be $0.39 (2.8 mi each way, $3.50/gal, 50.2 mpg). But $1 shipping is definitely a good deal.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Steve, if your builder used nails they were supposed to be hot dipped galvanized. ACQ will eventually eat any other kind except stainless which I think are even more expensive than ceramic coated. If they are not hot dipped galvanized you should plan on replacing them all.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> My deck (screen porch) was installed by the builder 5+ years ago of pressure treated lumber.
> 
> Nails have started popping. I am inclined to pull any popped nails and replace with slightly longer screws (ceramic coated?, star drive?)
> 
> ...




For all wooden decks, you cannot beat KREG:



Amazon.com: KREG KJDECKSYS Deck Jig: Home Improvement


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Harrison67 said:


> For all wooden decks, you cannot beat KREG:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: KREG KJDECKSYS Deck Jig: Home Improvement


Harrison, good approach for a new deck or major renovation. In our case however, except for nail pops, the deck is in good condition.

I am a big fan of Kreg pocket crews for other projects!


----------



## skyrat (May 26, 2013)

Take a look at the Kreg Deck jig. I just used it on a deck and I really like it. The screws are rated for pressure treated and are a available for 5/4 or 2x lumber. It is a really cool system for decking.


----------



## stacewb (Mar 7, 2012)

the stuff in pressure treated wood eats nails,you need coated screws to fasten it properly


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

DesertRatTom, I 've been looking at that same stuff to paint my deck. It is cheaper than a new deck. Also will replace some boards first and use screws.


----------

